# Salida de linea a microfono



## unai80 (Abr 11, 2008)

Necesitaria saber si es posible conectar una salida de linea a una entrada de microfono que tiene phantom y que es imposible quitar. 


Es posible mediante algun circuito o algo similar poder hacer esta conexion?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 20, 2008)

Yo creo q si se puede conectar, pero si ya has probado y no te funciona deberias fijarte si el problema no es un tema de impedancias. dependiendo el micro la impedancia q tiene
y entonces tu linea deberia tener una impedancia similar.


----------



## unai80 (Abr 21, 2008)

Ya he conseguido la solucion. Gracias a todos de todos modo, Con un atenuador comun ,de cd a phono y no conectando el pin 1 del canon q es el q lleva la alimentacion arreglado.

Muchas Gracias


----------

